# Catasetum keiki



## bcostello (Apr 6, 2011)

Should I take this off? Will it eventually have to come off?
Thank you for your advice in advance.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2011)

I think eventually should be right now. Pot it up!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd put it next to its mommy!


----------



## Candace (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, the roots are long enough for it to live on its own:>


----------



## Ernie (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, try to gently twist it off and pot it up. If the roots stick to mom, allow them to dry a day or so before starting regular, heavy drenching. Catasetums like lots of water and food during the growing season. I think you'll get better growth and blooming if you can get some media around it to hold water and nutrients so it can go nuts. 

OR donate the keiki to the auction!


----------



## etex (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice roots on the keiki!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2011)

I have some catasetum that do this only. Although they come from the bottom of the mother psdb they depart from it, slowly, but I do not devide them...! Do you think I should??? Also mine do not become fat and good as yours, but rather long and slim...! Is there anything wrong that I do? Could I provide sth to improve this fact (e.g. more light, more water/fert etc)? TY in advance!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 7, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> I have some catasetum that do this only. Although they come from the bottom of the mother psdb they depart from it, slowly, but I do not devide them...! Do you think I should??? Also mine do not become fat and good as yours, but rather long and slim...! Is there anything wrong that I do? Could I provide sth to improve this fact (e.g. more light, more water/fert etc)? TY in advance!



Catasetum and Cycnoches need high light short of burning the leaves, good heat, and lots of water and fertilizer while they're growing. I always add some organic fertilizer on top of the pot during growth, like earthworm compost and the likes. Check for bugs frequently; they love to eat or suck those leaves.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for the tips Shiva!! I hope I can meet with their requirements...


----------

